# New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: ML25IT



## StudFreeman

Looks like Mag adapted their new ML25LT to incandescent. It's a slimmer design, probably coat-pocketable.

ZBattery has 'em. Ostensibly it operates like a beefed up MiniMag. Kinda neat! 2x26500 with a 5-cell lamp would be pretty nice 

Whoops: typo in thread title. Should be M*L*25IT


----------



## apete2

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Good to see incans are still alive. I have started building Mags again recently, with the new lithium batteries, we don't need AA adapters any more. I will order a 3C soon and see if it will fit 26650s and report back.

I have been using a 2D with 26650s and I think the 3C will fit it a coat pocket better.


----------



## swampgator

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



StudFreeman said:


> Looks like Mag adapted their new ML25LT to incandescent. It's a slimmer design, probably coat-pocketable.
> 
> ZBattery has 'em. Ostensibly it operates like a beefed up MiniMag. Kinda neat! 2x26500 with a 5-cell lamp would be pretty nice
> 
> Whoops: typo in thread title. Should be M*L*25IT



So the ML is now available in both incan and LED???


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

It's not on the website yet in true Mag fashion but it's in the product catalogue. 
Not sure I can post the link so if you search 
MAGLITE_CATALOG_1215B.pdf


----------



## fivemega

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

*Very similar but enlarged to fit pair of 26500 cells, built in G4 ceramic socket, 10 Amp tail switch and M*g C head.*


----------



## swampgator

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



fivemega said:


> *Very similar but enlarged to fit pair of 26500 cells, built in G4 ceramic socket, 10 Amp tail switch and M*g C head.*


Did I miss a sales thread??


----------



## Greenbean

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Lets see what the inner diameter is going to be, 

Here you go...


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Conte

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Hmm, 26650's were too tight to fit on a mag C before. 
But two 18650's in a 2C mag is a classic mod that still works great today.


----------



## Swordforthelord

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



Conte said:


> Hmm, 26650's were too tight to fit on a mag C before.
> But two 18650's in a 2C mag is a classic mod that still works great today.


2C or 4C?


----------



## Greenbean

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

2C, 

You remove the spring in the tail cap and remove the anodizing in it and the second cell sits in the cap actually. 
Put some copper tape around a piece of foam down in the tail. Thing is I had to use unprotected li-ion blue top Sanyos to fit.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

So...which came first...the chicken or the egg?

As in the "IT" or "LT" version? 

As of yesterday the web site did not show _any_ C size incans. 
Yet the catalog shows all the popular ones (thankfully)
Even the incan solitaire...


----------



## ZMZ67

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Received my M25ITs yesterday.The IT uses a bi-pin bulb like the other newer Mag incans.The stock 2 cell bulb isn't all that great,I have too many LED lights too be impressed at all by the standard bulb. I will probably look into the 5-cell bi-pin bulb driven by 3XCR123 just for fun.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I figured out that if you unscrew the bezel a few turns with the light head in off mode until the light turns on...then switch it on/off by the tail cap, beam improves greatly. 

It's a 2 cell mag star like what comes in 2C/D lights and it protrudes way too far. 

By unscrewing the bezel it allows the reflector to move forward about a milimeter making the spot wider and that filament shadow you see on the wall all but disappears.
Next I'm going to give it a light orange peel with krylon high temp clear coat. 

Mag coulda/shoulda done better imo. But I still like the platform.

Like you said a 3x123 with a 5 cell bulb should be sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Just to keep the record straight, a true C size cell is 25550. So two 18500 cells with a 100mm spacer (preferably copper and suitably shrink wrapped or insulated) would be ideal. 

I have never been a fan of the method by which Mag does their so-called 'flood' beam. It is really just a spot beam unfocused to allow the light rays to bounce all over the place instead of staying together in a spot beam. In an incandescent, to created an unholy amount of artifacts. I haven't personally seen an LED Mag, so don't know if that is any better.


----------



## fivemega

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



ZMZ67 said:


> I will probably look into the 5-cell bi-pin bulb driven by 3XCR123 just for fun.


*Why not 2 protected 18500 with TL-3 bulb for brighter beam and free lumens?*


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

^^ thanks to a certain suggestion (coughscout24cough) parts are enroute.


----------



## scout24

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

It wasn't me! It was Fivemega!!! (Beamshots, please, by the way...)


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

^^ coming up. 

I've got some TL3 bulbs on order along with some 'good' 18500's. But a trip to batteries plus bulbs yielded some 'solar light' 1000 maH batteries and I have a few 4C mag xenons in stock.

2 cell bulb was an insta flash with the 18500's. But the 4 cell bulb has a few minutes on it and so far so good. 

Brb...
I'm back.

First a couple of photos from the light in stock form.



^^ yuck!! 
That was the best beam I could muster.




^^ eh, not so bad for a measely 30 lumens.

But thanks to a tip from fivemega and a nudge from scout there is better.




^^ big dif




^^ even better




^^ good ole Mag hole begins




^^ double heck yeah!!!!
The garage in the distance is about a football field away.




^^ let there be throw... ala incan.
The neighbor several doors down shaded his eyes going 'oh no not again'...

So as you can see there is a huge difference. Not only is it a lot brighter but the quality of the beam went from junk to not bad at all. And now instead of picking the least ugly spot, it can go from a pencil spot to one about 3x wider before the black hole sets in, and become a decent flooder before the rings of saturn set in.

Edit: 
The supplied lens gets mighty warm mighty quick. So I emailed flashlight lens .com to see if they will be selling replacement 40mm's and to see if glass will be available.
So in other words my little $15.99 + s&h + batteries flash light is up to about $60...so far.


----------



## ZMZ67

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



fivemega said:


> *Why not 2 protected 18500 with TL-3 bulb for brighter beam and free lumens?*



Not a big fan of rechargables outside of eneloops but I might be willing to give it a try on this light.I like the small 2C platform just not sure how much I will use an incan these days with so much available on the LED side now.


----------



## ZMZ67

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

bykfixers photos do make a pretty good argument for the 2X18500!


----------



## scout24

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

That's a 4 cell Mag bi-pin on 2x18500's correct? Looks great!


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Correct.

I had 10 of them laying around for my 4C and thought, why not?

So far, so good. I don't expect the life of the bulb to be all that vs FiveMega's reccomended TL3 bulb. 

I'm not up on all the current draws vs rated bulb volts and all that (yet) so right now I'm a monkey with a type writer who managed to spell the word 'dog'... Yet with all the info available here at some point I may stumble onto the word 'eureka'. lol.




^^ card board wrap taped to battery until I acquire a tube.
I've been walking around the property, caliper in hand looking for 19mm ID/27mm OD tubes.
Thus far it appears a trip to Lowes (caliper in hand) in order for some aquarium type hose or something. 




^^ rattle-free stability




^^ some kinder/gentler LifePo4's

In general I avoid rechargeables as well...'cept for eneloops. Last year I bought a NiteCore i4 charger thinking I'd never use lithium phosphates. But after some research they seemed like the way to go for this light. 

So now a NiteCore D4 has now been ordered. It'll better in the long run anyway with it's ability to do one cell at a time like an rcr 123 and/or an eneloop. And with the digital display there's that piece of mind thing as well.

The light will be mostly used as a dust collector until I can acquire a more heat tolerant lens...or a factory replacement as it gets warm to the touch in about 30 seconds. 

Edit:
After looking at some Mag charts (at flashlights unlimited) it looks like the 5 cell bulb would be better (if using Mag bulbs) as it's rated to take 6 volts vs the 4 cell at 4.8. I may try a 6 cell (7.2 volt) at some point.
Simply put the 4 cell is rated to last 4 hours. The 5 cell 9 and the 6 cell 11. But the 6 cell would be underdriven. My mind thinks that may lead to a beam that looks like somebody stuck a perscription bottle over the lens. 

Thoughts anybody?

Edit:
After finding out about these flashlightlens.com is doing plastic lenses in ultra clear, hardcoat and a lightly diffused. Glass isn't far behind.

Edit: they have glass in stock.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

There are aftermarket lenses available for these guys.
I added an Acrylite lens by flashlight lens .com to the ML25IT and WOW what a difference. 




^^ slight diffusion is awesome.
This lens allows (according to FLL) 97% transmission, yet the slight diffusion causes the beam to appear whiter, and way-way cleaner. 
At $3.25 ea they are about as durable as the factory lens but the difference is amazing.

They arrive with a stick on paper on both sides. The diffused side is slightly unpeeled. It is reccomended the coating is placed to the inside of the light for best durability. 

These are not for high temp applications. So when glass is available to my 'boosted' light one with added diffusion film will replace this lens. 

Before and after beam shots later.
It's later.
The camera lens meters such that the filamet shadow does not show. Suffice to say it's definitely there without the diffused lens and definitely absent with it.
Yet change in overall brightness and throw are hardly noticeable.




^^ with then lens




^^ still plenty of throw




^^ with the factory lens.

Note the beam appears whiter using the Acrylite lens.

Another observation is the Acrylite does not feel anywhere near as warm after a few minutes like the factory one. Instead the head seems to warm slightly where it remains cool using the factory lens.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

So a black 3 Cell ML25IT arrived from ZBattery, #0000568 in fact. 5,6,7 woulda been really cool.





I immediately slid in a pvc spacer tube and a pair of 18650's. Slight spring stretched, then the 3C/D bulb was swapped for a 6. Tail cap applied.
Yuck! The 6 cell beam was a rectangle with tentacles galore. Bright but ugly.





A TL 3 bulb went in and not bad. Not bad at all. And a little brighter than the 6 cell bulb.
Then a 5 cell was tried. It was much brighter than the 6 but not as perdy as the TL.
TL bulb it is.
An Acrylite diffused acrylic lens by flashlight lens .com was added and all was right. 

It cleans up the 5 cell nicely and makes the TL beam rival an LED artifact free spot. It helped the 6 cell bulb, but not enough to change my mind about using a TL 3 bulb. 

Plenty bright overall but not as bright as a 2 cell using LifePo4's with a 4 cell bulb. Close though.




^^ 3' from the wall




^^ 5' to the ceiling.
In both the 2 cell was the left beam.

Now a 3 C cell sized light with 2 18650's is surprisingly light in weight. And about 10° or less rotation from off to a good spot was another pleasant surprise using a TL 3 bulb. Maybe 30° for the Mag Star II bulbs that protrude a bit farther out front.

For those interested, the factory specs.





The normal size mini mag requires about 150-180° rotation to achieve a nice spot.
The aa/aaa mini mag is a decent flooder at some point where the C size seems to aim to a spot. Anything past spot is ugly, ugly-er and ugly-est until you reach the point where the bulb is no longer inside the reflector.

Edit: took it out for some beam shots. But it began growing dim. I wondered if those cells were protected. Seems they are. So the batteries are charging. 

The players:




Top: the 3 cell with 1 amp 18650's, a TL3 bulb and lightly frosted lens

Bottom: the 2 cell with LiifePo 18500's, a 4C/D bulb and lightly frosted lens.




^^ shortly before dark.




^^ modified 2 cell




^^ modified 3 cell, pre-charge




^^ left cell was down to 3.64.
I'm guessing the protection thing was trying to kick in since the light would dim, then glow, then began dimming quickly, then darkness. That's why as a general rule I use primaries for tool lights. But for this toy light18650's are the most practical.

Edit:
Charged batteries for both lights.
Neighbor had their porch light on so pics from last night of the distant garage were out...next best thing..neighbors house twice as far away. 

But first... having fully charged (and settled overnight) cells in both lights revealed the 3 cell is just as fun as the 2 cell. 




^^ all things equal the 3 cell is a bit brighter









It shows up in the spot _and_ the spill.

One more thing; I tried a 3.6 volt Streamlight Stinger battery in the 3 cell with a 2 cell bulb. Crazy stretching of the spring would be required for consistant output, but it lit. 
Seems like it is a possibility anyway.


----------



## Minimoog

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Its a shame these are not for sale in the UK. Zbattery has a minimum $150 order for international, so...

I hope eventually we do get them though, as they look very nice.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



Minimoog said:


> Its a shame these are not for sale in the UK. Zbattery has a minimum $150 order for international, so...
> 
> I hope eventually we do get them though, as they look very nice.



Buy 10. Problem solved. lol.

Nah, seriously ya have to look around to even find them over here.... They're incan so it's likely they'll remain scarce here. 

I like 'em, so when the money tree blooms again I'll probably buy several...while I can.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Minimoog I've had the same problem as you're have when trying to order from American web sites in the past. The solution to your problem is to open a account on usgobuy . This gives you a free po box address in america. Ship your lights to that address, they will notify you when they arrive at your po box. Then you select how you would like them posted. I've had good service so far and you declared value of parcel which helps with any import tax. Only problem is now you're going to end up buying more flashlights. I have order a 2 and 3 cell version in black today. Hope to have them in uk in a couple of weeks. If l decided to just keep one out of the two I'll let you know if you're interested.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



mjgsxr said:


> Minimoog I've had the same problem as you're have when trying to order from American web sites in the past. The solution to your problem is to open a account on usgobuy . This gives you a free po box address in america. Ship your lights to that address, they will notify you when they arrive at your po box. Then you select how you would like them posted. I've had good service so far and you declared value of parcel which helps with any import tax. Only problem is now you're going to end up buying more flashlights. I have order a 2 and 3 cell version in black today. Hope to have them in uk in a couple of weeks. If l decided to just keep one out of the two I'll let you know if you're interested.



Good lookin' out bro! 
+1 to ya.


----------



## Minimoog

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



mjgsxr said:


> Minimoog I've had the same problem as you're have when trying to order from American web sites in the past. The solution to your problem is to open a account on usgobuy . This gives you a free po box address in america. Ship your lights to that address, they will notify you when they arrive at your po box. Then you select how you would like them posted. I've had good service so far and you declared value of parcel which helps with any import tax. Only problem is now you're going to end up buying more flashlights. I have order a 2 and 3 cell version in black today. Hope to have them in uk in a couple of weeks. If l decided to just keep one out of the two I'll let you know if you're interested.




Thank you for that good advice. I have just set up an account and am reading up what I need to do next. I have my US address, now just need to make an order up.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



Minimoog said:


> Thank you for that good advice. I have just set up an account and am reading up what I need to do next. I have my US address, now just need to make an order up.



All you need to do now is to use the full address provided with your name when ordering from Zbattery. Then just wait till you get a email telling you have a parcel at usgobuy.


----------



## apete2

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I saw some of the ML25ITs at Target in Victor NY


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



apete2 said:


> I saw some of the ML25ITs at Target in Victor NY



Nice Target you got there.

My local target went from selling some decent Colemans to nothing but those multi emitter 3aaa type...or worse. 
I suppose it depends on the 'buyer' manager for a given area. But all Target stores near me have dismal sporting good sections. Great selection of shoes and sunglasses etc, but not a single fishing pole, pair of binoculars or pocket knives...


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Took a 3 cell ML25IT outfitted with a pair of 18650's (with spacer) and a TL3 bulb out for it's maiden voyage.

The slightly diffused lens lends a hand at completely erasing any artifacts and yet barely affects output regarding throw. 

It was a pleasure lighting nearby woods well at 50+ yards easily identifying objects like drink cans or critters at a distance I can see them in daylight. All without washing out my night vision or flashing back from nearby objects.

The lens got right warm after a few minutes but not uncomfy to the touch. The head got slightly warm. My brain is pondering a heat sync while still staying pretty stock.

About 40 minutes in no noticeable dimming was occuring, nothing had melted, no funky smells were noted and the test was deemed a sucess. 

I'm pretty pleased with both the 2 cell and 3 cell mods. But it wouldn't hurt my feelings if somebody made a tailcap switch.


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Bykfixer, can the 2 cell ML25IT fit two 18650 batteries with the spring removed? Or is this a no go?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Well....




^^ it doesn't look promising in stock form.


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Nope, it doesn't look promising at all. Thank you for the pic. The older 2c mags have a longer tailcap that allow the second 18650 to fit. I guess it's time to try out the 3 cell ML25IT. I'm looking forward to the slimmer form factor of the new head.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

They fit fine in the 3 cell with only a slight spring stretch required...




^^ Left is a full size 2C. Right is the new 3C.
The new one is slightly shorter than the ever faitful 2C. 
Using the mini mag type switch was genious imo.

I think you'll like the change.


----------



## apete2

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

How is the throw comparison between old large head and newer heads?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



apete2 said:


> How is the throw comparison between old large head and newer heads?



I considered these were built for throw as once you leave spot focus things go down hill fast... ski slope fast. 
It's like they combined the mini mag for size and a full size lights for the throw. 
But tbh I've never used the pictured full size 2C to compare against these. 
I bought it to 3x123 with a 5 cell bulb, but discovered these MLIT lights and frankly, put it back in the box. lol

My LED version (MT25LT) at 177 lumens out throws my Malkoff'd 3D. (375 version)

To be fair the Malkoff'd one lights up the night very well. But when trying to see, say a fence at 750' the smaller light does it better. 
Now maybe it's because the darker edges of the pencil beam of the LT lends a hand to keeping night vision adapted better than a whopping flood light the Malkoff'd setup puts out while throwing.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



maxspeeds said:


> Nope, it doesn't look promising at all. Thank you for the pic. The older 2c mags have a longer tailcap that allow the second 18650 to fit. I guess it's time to try out the 3 cell ML25IT. I'm looking forward to the slimmer form factor of the new head.



Not only that, but at least in my testing an 18650 will not slide into the smaller tailcap of the new twisty C Mags unlike the original 2C's which gave you even more room to work with by removing the spring all together.

For a 2x 18650 setup I also recommend a 3C twisty. As you can see from the pics posted above it's actually still a tad shorter than the original 2C as well, feels excellent in the hand :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

^^ The 3cell slim design allows it to be easily carried in the back pocket of trousers bezel downwhile walking about without the sensation it's going to fall out. 




Note how small the head is vs the 2C




^^ Think Streamlight Stinger


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

My 2c and 3c ML25IT mags finally arrived in the UK. Inspired by bykfixer successes I set to work on the 2C. Wanted to run it on 26500 so picked up some red Efests and sure enough they slid right in. Bad news to long for tail cap to fully tighten. Not a hard fix.

Sand 2 to 3mm of top of tail cap and removed a few coils of spring, fully tightening now. Still won't work. Added a solder blob to top of first battery to make contact with positive contact. Installed a new 5cell mag bulb and we have light. As recommended by bykfixer I added an upgraded lens. This greatly helps the beam.

Love the output in the smaller package. Now a warning to any one considering this mod, the reflector just can't take the heat. My reflector coating is bubbling at the bottom and I haven't run it for more than 2 mins at a time. I hope some one comes out with a nice aluminium reflector in the near future. 

Light is to dim with stock 2 cell bulb. Might have to put these both on the shelf and go back to the 2d with a metal reflector


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Yeah it puts heat out front. 

I used LifePo4's to give a little less push until somebody comes up with glass. 
My lens gets mighty warm on a 4 cell bulb with about 6.4/5 volts going. But after 15-45 minutes of run time(s) bulb held out and the lens is still ok. 

Flashlight Lens. Com says they'd be doing some asap. Apparently he doesn't have the glass in stock. But as of Friday still a no go.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Glass lens would be a nice upgrade but I don't think it will help with the reflector coating bubbling. If your reflector is still good it looks as if a 4 cell bulb with 2 lifepo4 is the max heat reflector coating can take.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I'm getting that near the bulb. 
More on the 3 cell model with a pair of 3.6 driving a TL3 bulb.



^^ the 18650 with TL3 bulb




^^ the LifePo4 and 4 cell mag bulb




^^ both reflectors getting the circle
More visible on the 7.2 volt light though, even though the 6.4 volt light has way more run time on it.

Then an idea hit me... the LED reflector has a giant hole...




^^ plenty of gap around the bulb.
So I tried the stock versus LED reflector. In a few minutes the area surrounding the bulb on the stock reflector was warm. Only that area. 
But the entire LED reflector had become warm _except_ the area around the bulb.
:thinking:

Well the LED reflector does not activate the switch off and on.





So as I type this thoughts of drilling a larger hole and wrapping that plastic reflector with foil, maybe drilling a hole in a penny, or using a washer to create a switch activating spacer... or something.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

After I discovered my reflector coating was bubbled I decided to uses it anyway. Took it out for about 10mins. Reflector didn't seem to affect beam to much. Checked it again reflector has now a hairline crack and bulb has just fused. Upgraded lens is now showing signs of distortion from the heat. Had about 30 min on bulb. 2 26500 IMR are to much for a 5 cell bulb but was a brilliant white beam while it lasted. 





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Pic above of my shortened tail cap. Sanded away the tapered part 2 to 3mm and removed bottom coils of springs. 2 26500 flat tops now fit easily (red efest ) .


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Yeah if you're going to throw a lot of juice all at once that plastic won't stand a chance. 
But the bulb made it... so at least we now know that'll hold up... for 30 minutes. lol.
Sounds like it was fun. 

I started out on the side of caution in a curiosity to see how far I could go with the plastic parts knowing at some point physics would kick in.

And the output of the 18650's and bulb combo I used is not much brighter than the LifePo setup.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I just scoured the kaidomain site and found a metal reflector that looks promising mjg. 








7mm opening. 

Now the Mag is about 39mm wide where the kaidomain is 35. 
The Mag is roughly 25 mm tall and so is the kaidomain. But the push point of the Mag is about 22mm away from the top of the reflector. That seems to mean a 3mm protrusion of the reflector.




Repeat photo to show my point.

A lens is about 1.5mm thick. So doubling a lens and fastening the bezel about a mm shy of complete still covers the o-ring. 

At some point I'll put together an order from them and await the 'slow-boat-from-China' to deliver that and whatever else I've ordered. 
Maybe somebody else will have tried it by then. 
It's $2.85. 
They also have a 36mm dedicated "C2" reflector, but no dimensions for the bulb opening are given.


----------



## mjgsxr

Reflector looks promising bykfixer. I was just about to searching the web looking for a reflector myself. Would like to find a good replacement as well. If I can find something else I'll post it here.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



mjgsxr said:


> Reflector looks promising bykfixer. I was just about to searching the web looking for a reflector myself. Would like to find a good replacement as well. If I can find something else I'll post it here.



Please do.

I checked Sandwich Shoppe but the closest I found, a 38mm is like 31.75 mm deep. Way too much.
Opening was 8 mm though.

This is getting good. (Rubbing hands together like some kinda frizzy haired mad scientist)


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I grabbed my vernier calliper and took a few quick measurements for anyone searching for a replacement reflector. 

Overall height = 24.8mm
Actual reflector height = 20.5mm
Outside diameter at top = 40.3m 
Diameter at top below lip = 38.3mm
Bulb opening = 6.3mm

When looking for a suitable replacement reflector its height needs to be around 20.5mm. The overall height of 24.8mm includes the extended skirt at bottom which activities the switch. Any replacement reflector will have to be moded to activate switch pressure pad which is the white ring below and around bulb holder.

Have a few aluminium reflectors from led host lights I have not yet built. First I tryed a BLF X6 V2 reflector. Measures 35mm x 24mm. This is a smo reflector and give a really ringey beam . Second was a smaller convoy s2 + lop reflector. Beam not as bad but standard mag reflector was best by far. 

I think the problem with these reflectors and probably most aftermarket ones online is they are designed with leds in mind not bulbs. I use a Convoy S2 and blf x6 and they have a great beam with a led. I think the best bet for a reflector is to use one from a manufacturer like surefire or streamlight. At least these will be designed for incandescent use and hopefully that'll mean a great beam.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Bykfixer I was reading through another thread and noticed you are using a streamlight stinger antiroll on one of your ML25LT. There's a good chance the reflector diameter is going to be a close fit. Hard to find any specific reflector measurements but spares are available and not badly priced. Might take a chance on one this week. If anyone has a streamlight stinger incandescent could you measure the reflector diameter and height. Any leads for info would be much appreciated.


----------



## scout24

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I'm eagerly watching to see where the reflector search leads. I like the form factor, just need more lumens.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*




This is my calipers until I get around to putting a battery in my digitals.

So you'll see "about" and "approximately" when I measure stuff. 

The opening on my Stinger LED is pretty close to the Mag ML25. (I call it W but diameter is a better term)) where the depth (height) is a lot longer. Well a lot as in _about _5 or so mm's. 


Edit: 
I have a request for info via pm from darkzero after reading this;
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?41286-Stinger-Lens-Removal


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Good info on here, thanks byk and others that have sacrificed their reflectors/lenses!!

I currently have one running a TL3 bulb on 2x RCR's, but I have only toyed around with it in the house white wall hunting and whatnot.

If it wasn't for this thread I would Have CERTAINLY melted a reflector taking it outside on the TL3.

*Waiting on word for an acceptable METAL reflector, just as many of us are.*

Please keep this thread updated, my twisty hasn't left the house yet and has now been shunned to the shelf until we can work this out :shakehead


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Eh, in the meantime you have that shiney new PK. 

He made an appearance on your thread btw 1pt.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



bykfixer said:


> Eh, in the meantime you have that shiney new PK.
> 
> He made an appearance on your thread btw 1pt.



Oh yes, I'm well aware. When I clicked on my "Subscribed Threads" shortcut I had to do a double take! I don't even know how to reply to his response honestly...

As far as the mag goes; I'm not disappointed or anything (actually quite glad I didn't burn through a reflector). I just love my incan mods (as I'm sure you're well aware of by now), we seem to be on the same page with the hobby buddy . I'm sure a decent metal reflector for the twisties will be sourced soon enough. I have plenty of toys to keep me busy in the meantime for sure!


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



1pt21 said:


> Oh yes, I'm well aware. When I clicked on my "Subscribed Threads" shortcut I had to do a double take! I don't even know how to reply to his response honestly...
> 
> As far as the mag goes; I'm not disappointed or anything (actually quite glad I didn't burn through a reflector). I just love my incan mods (as I'm sure you're well aware of by now), we seem to be on the same page with the hobby buddy . I'm sure a decent metal reflector for the twisties will be sourced soon enough. I have plenty of toys to keep me busy in the meantime for sure!



I'm always thrilled when PK speaks here. The irony is he is seemingly humbled by our praises of his products and attentive of the critiques both good or bad. 
He has spoken to me a couple of times. I screen shot it and texted my friends..."guys PK spoke to _me_! I"m soooo stoked" lol. 

Now with the subject lights here, it was only a matter of time before somebody did the boost thing. And others will improve it. My thought was to research what folks used to do in the pre-LED days when special reflectors were hard to come by.
At about that time the incan section (and other areas) were receiving inquiries of mild boosting some newer incans.
Anything I did should be credited to FiveMega and the helpful salesman at Batteries Plus. 
Actually Scout24 played a role too. He was the one to say "Dew Eeeet"...

My original goal was to see how far it could go using original plastics. Then from Northern Ireland pops up mjgxsr to give this project the 10psi turbo boost it needed. 

Now lets see where it goes. In the meantime I'll still use the LifePo4/4cell bulb combo to see what kind of runtimes in general use scenarios takes place.
The 2-18650/TL3 combo will go with me on the nights I take the PK FL2 with me on cholesterol lowering jaunts. Those 1 amp batteries seem to keep things in check regarding all the heat. 

Btw StudFreeman, my appologies for taking over your thread.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Loving the car related analogy bykfixer. I can relate to that as I work in the automotive industry. I like to push my incan lights hard with plenty of  and :fail: along the way. 

On a more positive note I have ordered a streamlight 75956 replacement reflector/lens unit. Coming from USA so don't think I will be seeing it for a few weeks. Even if the measurement are close its going to take a bit of work to make it operate the switch. Fingers crossed.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Yessssssss!!! 
Crossing fingers...

Never did get a reply on the pm I sent.
I included the thread a few posts incase they send you an assembly. He describes how to get the pressed in reflector out.
But Streamlight is tight lipped about everything... like the cheaters aint figured out how to copy them. But I suppose they figure "we aint gonna make it easy for 'em"..


Glad you understood the 10psi reference.
Many a motor gives out past 6 or so psi boost. 
(My ML's are gentle old saab type boosted... oh, maybe 1.5 psi. lol)


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

1.5 psi !!!!!!!!! Thinking I could blow harder than that LOL, but that's going to give a nice smooth power delivery and from what I have heard saab were leaders in turbo tech back in the day. You got a love the classics. Were I am from diesel the fuel of choice running 15psi standard from factory.

Back to the ML25IT. If anyone is looking a good 26650 cell for the 3 cell model that actually will fit I can recommend two A123 2500mah lifep04 battery. Slides in to the torch like a glove, so well it slides slowly as the air escapes (great no battery rattle).





[/URL][/IMG]

Battery measures 26mm x 65.3mm, so if other manufactures actually made there 26650 to spec they would all fit. Not so lucky, tried efest, kingkong and mnke 26650 batterys all to big. I don't want to bore out the light and I am sure most people won't either so its looking like these A123 or any 18650. The case for 18650 is strong as you can find them with 3500mah now and this light won't be drawing more than an amp with mag bi pin bulbs.

The only thinking going for these A123 lifep04 is the flat discharge voltage. They will give a flat 3.2v per cell under 1 amp load to end of discharge were voltage falls of a cliff. Kind of like having a regulated light so I would expect very little dimming till the end. Have not tested yet as these 2 a123 cells are part of a set of 6 I use in a 6d mag 64458. Might pick 2 more up after reflector prob is sorted.

See battery test link

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/A123 26650 2500mAh (Green) UK.html


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

GREAT NEWS. Reflector has been shipped with shipping notice.
BAD NEWS ETA April 29. 
Time to hit the sack :sleepy: and dream.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Where can we source the featured batteries?
I was scouring the internet for lifepo 18650's but everything was mega ouput vapor types and what you show seems to be exactly what the 3 cell light could use while plastics are still inside the head.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

:huh:STILL AWAKE. Only joking.

If you click on the link for battery test you will see these can do 30amps no problem and would be suited for vapours. Yes these batteries are over kill but bulb won't care would be great for a 5 or 6 cell bi pin bulb having 6.6 volts normally. Sourced mine through ebay a while back. What I really like is how good a fit they are and a flat voltage curve to pot.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Parts have arrived. Going to be some modding tonight when I get home from work :tinfoil:. First impressions just from looking at reflector, its not going to be as good a thower as original mag reflector. Its a bit shorter and narrower but I think I can make it work.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Much awaited update.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Made a tool to remove reflector from bezel. Took longer than expected but doesn't it always. Will finish on Saturday and post pics.


----------



## fivemega

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



mjgsxr said:


>



*Looks like Stinger reflector assembly. It comes with plastic lens and reflector is pressed into bezel.
Have you consider about TL-3 reflector assembly? Which comes with glass lens and reflector is screwed into bezel.

I have used TL-3 reflector assembly here .*


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



fivemega said:


> *Looks like Stinger reflector assembly. It comes with plastic lens and reflector is pressed into bezel.
> Have you consider about TL-3 reflector assembly? Which comes with glass lens and reflector is screwed into bezel.
> 
> I have used TL-3 reflector assembly here .*



Is the reflector 40mm wide like the Stinger?


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Thanks for the advice fivemega. Looked online, TL-3 head has an outside diameter of 40.09mm not sure about reflector height. Is it alot deeper than a Stinger reflector? Can't find anyone selling spare reflectors for the TL3.

I have one of your custom TL-3 ordered so will check it out when it arrives.


----------



## fivemega

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



bykfixer said:


> Is the reflector 40mm wide like the Stinger?


*Diameter of Stinger bezel and TL-3 bezel are same but with different knurling.*



mjgsxr said:


> Thanks for the advice fivemega. Looked online, TL-3 head has an outside diameter of 40.09mm not sure about reflector height. Is it alot deeper than a Stinger reflector? Can't find anyone selling spare reflectors for the TL3.


*TL-3 bezel is about 18.5mm deep but Stinger bezel is about 15.30mm deep. Both reflectors have almost same height but outside thread diameter of Stinger is larger than TL-3, so gap between bezel and reflector on TL-3 is larger than Stinger. You can not install one reflector in other bezel.
TL-3 reflector assembly comes with bezel and lens similar to pictured Stinger reflector assembly. They won't sell reflector alone.
Brightguy.com may have them in stock.*


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ALOT OF PICS COMING UP.

I completed the Stinger reflector mod. It does require a lot of fiddley work to make it fit. To do mod you will need a few tools. 
* Sandpaper ( ALOT )
* Files
* Vice
* Drill press
* Press
* Tool to remove reflector from stinger bezel
* Most importantly ALOT OF PATIENCE

This is Version 2 which requires a bit more work but will mean you can still use mag reflector again. Will show version 1 at end.

Press reflector and lens out of stinger bezel with a suitable sized piece of tube, washer and socket.




[/URL][/IMG]

Secure bezel to a block of wood with a washer on the inside. It will catch on the lip on inside of lens.




[/URL][/IMG]

File away bezel to bottom part that holds the reflector in. I used a sanding disc in a grinder to speed things up a bit




[/URL][/IMG]

Sand to a flat finish with P600 sandpaper




[/URL][/IMG]

Next Step is the hardest. You need to Machine out side of bezel to fit down in to mag head. You will need to leave a 3mm deep lip a top, this is the depth of mag lens and reflector lip. This is what mag bezel will screw up against.




[/URL][/IMG] 

Sand away bottom of reflector to allow room for reflector to focus on bulb




[/URL][/IMG]

I have replaced plastic lens with a nice AR coated glass lens. Couldn't get correct size. Taped up both sides of lens and sanded down till perfect fit. I pulled lens and rotated a same time. Works great and keeps it round. Started with P120 and finished with P600. Make sure to spend plenty of time cleaning it for once you press head back together you can't clean inside of it again.




[/URL][/IMG]

Put lens in bezel and press reflector back together. This is the finished unit.




[/URL][/IMG]

You will need to remove about 3mm of inside head threads. This is to allow head to screw down far enough to focus bulb. If only reflector had been 3mm longer.




[/URL][/IMG]

That's it completed. With this version you can switch between mag reflector and stinger if you want. For now I am not twisting head to turn of and on. I like to keep bulb focused and turn tail cap to turn on. If you screw cap of a turn it will work like a momentary switch. Will look into making a tail cap switch.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


Beam is not completely round. A bit oval. Still throws well. Put a few sets of batteries threw it with a 6d bulb and so far its working great. In the 3c body might try a 12v bulb if I can find a suitable one. That should relay test it out.




[/URL][/IMG]

This is ver 1. As you can see I sanded down Mag head bezel threads to allow more room for stinger bezel. This means you can't use mag reflector again but means a lot less work is needed to make bezel fit mag head. I like ver 2 better as it leaves mag head nearly as standard. 




[/URL][/IMG]


Not an overly expensive mod especially if you use the stinger plastic lens. I tested the plastic lens and it holds up to the heat of a 6d bulb on 2 imr 26500 ok. I went glass as I might try a better bulb Later on. Have a TL-3 bulb coming and I am hope full of a better beam pattern from it over a 6d bulb. Funny thing is a put a 5d bulb in and it give a great pure white round beam. Don't know why 6d bulb should be a different beam shape ?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

THANKS!!!!

So does the Mag bezel get used when completed?

I found a TL3 assembly at Streamlight parts .com. as well as Stinger stuff...decisions decisions. lol.
Still no 40.05 glass at flashlight lens. I may ask him to custom make me a couple. 

I think you'll like the TL-3 bulb better.

Iirc I tried the 6 cell bulb and quickly swapped it for the 5 cell in my setup. I like any light in darkness but the 6 cell bulb is fugly in these. 
Yeah, the 5 cell is much brighter and whiter, but had a tird of a beam vs the TL3 bulb.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Yes mag bezel is used . All you need to do is unscrew mag bezel, remove mag reflector and lens. Drop the stinger assembly in head and refit mag bezel which secures it in place same as the original reflector.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

If you are thinking of ordering lens for stinger mod you need
34.1 mm. I ordered 35mm and sanded to fit. Lens size is reduced because stinger bezel reflector assembly after mod fits inside original mag bezel as pictured.




[/URL][/IMG]

If the TL-3 bulb gives a better beam shape when tested I might offer to carry out this mod for anyone who feels that it may be to difficult or does not have the tools to do so. That is if I can speed up the process as ver 2 took 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Im sure things vary, but I'd be surprised if the TL3 beam isn't to your liking...but I'm speaking in terms of using a Mag reflector.
Point being the TL bulb sits a bit deeper in the reflector at the tip. The Mag bulb tips are closer to the lens in the Mag reflector.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

TL-3 bulbs came in and your right bykfixer I do like them. They give a better beam shape, I would say about equal to a mag 5 cell bulb but alot more light. I am glad I sanded the bottom of the reflector when I built it, TL-3 bulb sits much lower and you need the extra room to focus the beam.

Finished a tail cap switch mod. I used a mcclicky switch and a overready brass adaptor and it work out ok. Just need to drill a 14mm hole for the rubber switch cover and thread the inside of the tail cap to suit the switch. 
















You can see on this last pic how small the TL-3 bulb is compared to a early pic of a 6d mag bulb. The mag bulb fills the reflector hole were as the TL-3 bulb has plenty of room. 

Took some tail cap measurements on full charge with 2 26500 IMR batterys. Watts based on bulb getting 8 volts.

TL-3 1.3 amps 10.4 watt
MAG 6d 0.9 amps 7.2 watt


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Mucho AWESOME-ness!!!!

Is that McSpring included in the switch kit? 

How's the spot vs the original reflector set up? That ever-so-slight ripple of the Stinger reflector looks about right to clean up a bit of Mag Ugly-ness when you widen out the spot to add some extra spill.


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Yes spring comes with the switch. I cut the last coil of spring to shorten it a bit . Added a bit of solder for a bigger contact as its a small spring.

Hot spot on new reflector is bigger The stinger reflector does clean the beam up but once you widen out the beam you get the usual hole in the middle of beam. To be honest once I get the best beam focus I leave it there thats why I think a rear switch is the way to go even if you keep rest of the light standard. 

Will try and get some good beam shots at the weekend as my phone's not up to the job.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Cool.

I understand that Mag couldn't add a side switch to these and end up with the squirt size numbers they are. And using the mini mag switch was a great Mag idea. But a tail cap switch is ideal for the reason(s) you cite. If you want flood you adjust the head. 
I set mine to the spot I like and use the tail cap for on/off. But that clicky idea is a good one... especially if tail standing isn't important. 

Maybe someday fivemega will see enough interest to adapt a run of his [email protected] clickies to this light.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I am about to pull the trigger on a Maglite ML25 Incan 3C Twistie and need some confirmation. 



IMR 26650's will fit in a 3C version of these ?
 


Get a UCL Lens from flashlightlens
 


Bore out the reflector or use my 35mm metal reflector which BTW works perfect in my Mag623 build too.
 


Streamlight TL3 bulb drops right in?

Since I want to use IMR 26650's is there any other bulb I should be using to ensure I don't flash it?

Thank you,
bigC


----------



## mjgsxr

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*


IMR 26650's will fit in a 3C version of these ?
 
IMR 26650 will not fit they have to big a diameter unless you find a thinner 26650 imr cell. Needs to measure 26.0mm or less to fit. You could hone the barrel out, it would take very little room to let them fit. Red efest imr 26500 fit prefect in a 2 cell hoist. Your other option is 26650 A123 lifepo4 cell but is only 3.3 volts, you could drive the 5cell mag bulb in a 3c light. You will need a 20mm spacer to make up the length of 3 c cells.


Get a UCL Lens from flashlightlens

They don't have one yet for sale the right size but he will do custom sizes if you ask.


Bore out the reflector or use my 35mm metal reflector which BTW works perfect in my Mag623 build too.
 
Your better to go metal, plastic one is not going to last long. Would be interested to see how that 35mm reflector works. 


Streamlight TL3 bulb drops right in?

Yes bulb fits straight in.

Since I want to use IMR 26650's is there any other bulb I should be using to ensure I don't flash it

The Mag 6 cell bulb works fine on two IMR 26500 and a Mag 5 cell bulb runs on 2 26650 lifepo4. I would be interested in more options as well if anyone else knows of some.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

WOW, this thread turned out to be awesome and quite informative!!!

Just wanted to give a big thanks to mjgrxr for all the custom work you did AND took the time to explain the mods with pics :twothumbs

Please PM me if you ever decide that you will offer this service to others. I certainly could do it, but do not have the equipment. I'm a fan of the simpler v2 mod to be honest. 

Thanks again everyone, I hope this thread stays alive and strong for a long time!!!!!


----------



## RWT1405

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Great job mjgrxr!

Thanks for the report on what you've done, and the results.

ALso thanks to bykfixer for keeping this going!


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Flashlight lens .com has glass for these now.
Ultraclear water glass, AR coated both sides with 99% light transmission.

$6.25 + $3 s&h.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



bykfixer said:


> Flashlight lens .com has glass for these now.
> Ultraclear water glass, AR coated both sides with 99% light transmission.
> 
> $6.25 + $3 s&h.



My, oh my. Life is good lately for us incan lovers eh?? :candle:

Now for an easier reflector option......


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

anyone think the TadCustom drop-in G4 bulbs will fit these new twisty C Maglites?

http://tadcustoms.com/maglite-2C-2D-G4-bi-pin-drop-in-socket.htm


I have the G4 drop-in and it fits my 2C Maglite side switch model great, just wondering if it would also fit the Incan 2C twisty?

Thank you,
bigc


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*













Basically the C size mini mag has a permanent bi-pin set up for the narrower spaced pin'd bulbs.

The 2nd photo shows what is involved with the emitter assembly. It's similar to a mini mag.

3rd photo shows an LED assembly taken apart. The incan is very similar. 

So yeah, it can be done, but not a plug n play like big Mags. 
Finding a reflector is what's holding it back. Using 2 low output 18650's and a TL3 bulb is slowly melting the stock reflector on mine. So if you look at mjgrxr posts you'll see anything like a G4 set up will melt the reflector quickly. 

Maybe someday...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

A little off topic

Bill


----------



## dadel

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Exciting to see new incan mags in 2016! I’ve been looking around for one of these lately, but they are not imported to Finland and overall availability in Europe has been bad. Was almost ready to put an order from the US when I found the 2C model for 15.7€ (~$18) on german amazon this morning. Mags are usually much more expansive here so this was a really great price. Bought a couple just for the sake of it… 

Also stocked up on 2C/D magnum star II bulbs.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



dadel said:


> Exciting to see new incan mags in 2016! I’ve been looking around for one of these lately, but they are not imported to Finland and overall availability in Europe has been bad. Was almost ready to put an order from the US when I found the 2C model for 15.7€ (~$18) on german amazon this morning. Mags are usually much more expansive here so this was a really great price. Bought a couple just for the sake of it…
> 
> Also stocked up on 2C/D magnum star II bulbs.



Faaaaaaaaantastic!!!


----------



## Tribull

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Thought that I would revive this thread and ask, if I wanted to fool around with This little guy and drop in a Nite Ize led would it just drop in or is it more involved than that?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Bi-pin Nite Ize for mini mags won't fit inside the light bulb sized hole (aprox 8mm) in the reflector. I did use the LED reflector whose hole was like 22mm but the beam was way less than appealing. And I aint some beam snob either. If I recall correct there was a giant shadow about midway of the beam circle. 

But this one is a bi-pin setup so without major surgery cannot be used with PR based Nite Ize drop ins.


----------



## gurdygurds

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

After spending some time with this light I think it's pretty freaking cool. I did my typical sanding of the lens to smooth out the beam a bit and have been running it on two AA Eneloops and C cell adapters. The coolest thing to me is that when you unscrew the head almost all the way, the light drops to a REALLY low output and it becomes an incan mule beam. At night I'll leave it at that "setting" and turn it off and on via the tailcap. Almost a moon mode. Great for middle of the night use. Can't remember who posted that you can control the on\off via the tailcap but that's a cool little trick. Maglites......god bless em'.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Agreed, it does make a mighty fine mule. 

That's how I operate my LED versions GG.
Set the bezel to my favorite spot and do on/off with the tailcap.

Ya gotta twist it a half turn or so extra or it can be turned on by applying pressure to the tailcap during say... jacket pocket carry.


----------



## gurdygurds

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Hell you just gave me another hack for this light.....momentary on. Keeps getting better


bykfixer said:


> Agreed, it does make a mighty fine mule.
> 
> That's how I operate my LED versions GG.
> Set the bezel to my favorite spot and do on/off with the tailcap.
> 
> Ya gotta twist it a half turn or so extra or it can be turned on by applying pressure to the tailcap during say... jacket pocket carry.


----------



## mamelo

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Meanwhile, does one know if there is a metal reflector which could just be plugged in without modifications?


----------



## PJ

Dec. 2018 I found 3 of these at Target stores in southeast Michigan, one each red, silver and blue. 

These are perfect for 5mm LEDs. I cut a Yuji 3200 down to length of the pins on the Mag bulb and it plugged right in. Firing it up it had no real hotspot. I took another Yuji and left the leads longer to get the LED farther into the reflector. That is a Bingo! Now it focuses into a good hotspot and will give some flood when dialed out. As a bonus these lights do the candle mode.


----------



## LiftdT4R

mamelo said:


> Meanwhile, does one know if there is a metal reflector which could just be plugged in without modifications?



Probably not because they appear to be a different design than the standard mag but KAI Domain makes a whole host of different size metal reflectors. I just bought a 3C so I plan to give it a shot soon.



PJ said:


> Dec. 2018 I found 3 of these at Target stores in southeast Michigan, one each red, silver and blue.
> 
> These are perfect for 5mm LEDs. I cut a Yuji 3200 down to length of the pins on the Mag bulb and it plugged right in. Firing it up it had no real hotspot. I took another Yuji and left the leads longer to get the LED farther into the reflector. That is a Bingo! Now it focuses into a good hotspot (warm spot? :shakehead )and will give some flood when dialed out. As a bonus these lights do the candle mode.



Awesome, good to know! I just picked up a 3C version. Can they still accommodate a standard PR base bulb as well?


----------



## PJ

LiftdT4R, The 2C will not take a PR base bulb. The bulb holder is a bi-pin configuration that looks to be one piece and the hole in the reflector is about 8 mm. 
The LED I installed is a 5mm with the flanged base and the entire LED fits through the hole into the reflector. I'll try to post comparison pics with a PR 2C reflector.


----------



## LiftdT4R

PJ said:


> LiftdT4R, The 2C will not take a PR base bulb. The bulb holder is a bi-pin configuration that looks to be one piece and the hole in the reflector is about 8 mm.
> The LED I installed is a 5mm with the flanged base and the entire LED fits through the hole into the reflector. I'll try to post comparison pics with a PR 2C reflector.



Thanks! What is the run time like on those? I see the input voltage is 2.7 to 3.1 volts and I'm not sure how quickly the voltage drops down on alkalines. Also, am I reading right that they are rated for 6 to 8 lumens?


----------



## bykfixer

I put a Yuji in a minimag with 10+ year old used alkalines that came with it and shut it off after 57 hours due to boredom. It was still putting out about 50 percent brightness. 

Figure days and days and days with fresh cells.


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> I put a Yuji in a minimag with 10+ year old used alkalines that came with it and shut it off after 57 hours due to boredom. It was still putting out about 50 percent brightness.
> 
> Figure days and days and days with fresh cells.



You wouldn't happen to have an extra Yuji LED laying around would ya? It looks like you have to buy 100 pcs of them if yo buy new. I just don't need that many.


----------



## scout24

Lifted- PM me your addy, I'll drop a few 3200's in the mail to you. 👍


----------



## PJ

I started one of these with a Yuji 3200 on Friday at 9 p.m. using some NIP Duracell Copper tops with an expiration date of March 2014.
This morning, Monday, it seems as bright as when I started, about 58 hours in.


----------



## LeanBurn

You'll need a calendar instead of a clock. I had one going continuously for some 3 months before I gave up. It very well could be the apocalypse light to have when the poo hits.


----------



## Pinarello

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Beautiful work on that C head. Who did it?


----------



## LiftdT4R

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



scout24 said:


> Lifted- PM me your addy, I'll drop a few 3200's in the mail to you. 



Looks like PJ hooked me up but thanks dude!! 



PJ said:


> I started one of these with a Yuji 3200 on Friday at 9 p.m. using some NIP Duracell Copper tops with an expiration date of March 2014.
> This morning, Monday, it seems as bright as when I started, about 58 hours in.



Thanks for the PM!! Please lemme send ya a couple bucks to cover at least the shipping.

Are these really 8 lumens or so? I'm wondering if 3 NiMH Cs would work as I have a 3C and a 2C. I know most will 3V will take 4.2 from a LiIon so I'm thinking 3 NiMH would be the same. I doubt I'd get any additional light out of it tho.


----------



## scout24

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Sweet. 👍😁


----------



## LiftdT4R

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Here's another idea I've been having that I'll likely try out after the holidays:

I have a 3C Ml25IT. Like other 3 cell NiMH setups the voltage is anywhere from 4.2 to 2.8V which is plenty fine to run a 3V forward voltage LED direct. I tried this with a cheap, warm, bare LED with leads soldered onto the terminals and then stuck into the bi-pin socket and it worked! But.... the LED was too big so the reflector never pressed against the pill enough to turn it off. I'm going to get a smaller bare XP-G or XP-E to try this again with. 

I'm thinking it may have some success on a 2 cell also but only if alkalines are used. However, since the forward voltage really can't see less than 2.8V or so any significant brightness will drain the batteries lower than that pretty quickly. I noticed the Yuji LEDs have a forward voltage of 3V also but since they draw so little current the batteries take forever to drop below 2.8V. I think these batteries still have about 80% capacity when the LED goes out though so that's worth noting if you're running that setup on 2 cells.

I'm hoping this doesn't defeat the purpose of this whole incan thread but I feel like it may be fun to try different little setups here.


----------



## PJ

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Here is a picture of a PR base reflector and the ML25IT reflector side by side.
(ML25IT is on the right.)


----------



## rrego

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Hello all, would one of you have one or two Yuji Hi CRI 3200 to sell me?  I have two minimags that would greatly appreciate it..... :laughing:

If so, PM me and I will send PP !


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I wonder how many months a Yuji could run in an ML25IT……

The hole in the stock IT reflector is 9mm. I tried an LED reflector and it was pretty bad. No go. 
In my hot-wired lights I have I recently took a 5/16 drill bit and by hand widened the hole, ran a test for a few minutes and felt the edge. It was nice and warm but not "ouch" hot to the touch. So a 3/8 drill bit was used next. It ran for 5 minutes after and was only slightly warm to the touch. 

Boring by hand means you control how quickly the drill bit digs so you end up with a much cleaner edge than if you use a machine. Both of my lights, the 2 cell and 3 cell run about 7 volts, maybe 8 in the 3 cell fresh off the charger but the slightly larger hole does not get hot, nor does it affect the beam.





Before drilling. 
Some melt had occured after about an hour of use at 15-20 a session. 





After drilling by hand and running for 30 minutes. 
This is a 3 cell using (1 amp) 2x18650 batteries and a Streamlight TL3 bulb. 





What you get if you use a drill. Ugh!
This is the 2 cell using 2x18500 LifePo4 and a 4 cell bulb. No affect on the beam but when showing off your handy work the viewer gets a bitter beer face look.


----------



## jross20

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Anyone still modding these? Such a cool looking light!


----------



## greenpondmike

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

I have one. I might mod it someday if I get tired of it in its stock form. By the way, this isn't the only thread on this subject.


----------



## jross20

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*



greenpondmike said:


> I have one. I might mod it someday if I get tired of it in its stock form. By the way, this isn't the only thread on this subject.



Awesome! You know I only saw this thread and one other but it stopped after 2 pages. I've been trying to see if I can order a green one, but I've only found a red and black. I'm curious to get one and to take some measurements to see if I can fit an aspheric lens in it. In the meantime I'm also looking at 5mm LED options. I see the yuji LED's but they seem to be expensive (have to order 100) but also seem very dim. (Like less than 20 lumens)

I found this, but it is out of stock:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0814Z6416/?tag=cpf0b6-20

The search continues!


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

They made red, blue, gray, black and silver. No green. 

ZBattery carries them online. You can also get bulbs there. There are no aftermarket parts for the ML25IT. The lens is a smidge over 41mm. Flashlight lens dot com sells them in glass or ultra clear polycarbonate.

See posts 66 forward in this thread for some ideas.


----------



## jross20

*Re: New Mag C-cell incandescent twisties: M25IT*

Thanks bykfixer, really appreciate it. I'll try to post some photos once I have mine and have modded them up.


----------



## Greenbean

bykfixer said:


> An Acrylite diffused acrylic lens by flashlight lens .com was added and all was right.



By chance can you share exactly which lens you purchased? Is it this one? https://flashlightlens.com/acrylite_lens/


I just got a blue one of these and have some bulbs coming but want that lens you have. 

Their website isn't as easy to navigate as it used to me. I remembered when you could select the size you were looking for and it would show you all the lenses they had. 

Not anymore... :-(


----------



## bykfixer

Once you figure out his site it isn't so bad. I too was daunted at first. 

- Open the site
- Look at top left and see 3 little horizontal bars. Click that for a drop down menu. 
- The drop down menu shows glass, plastic or size/chart. Go to size/chart if you don't know your lens size. See ML25 is 40.05mm.
- if you know your lens size go back and click the 3 bars and choose "plastic"
- Once in plastic at top right is Acrylite FF P-99 acrylic lens. Click that. 
- At that point you get that gray area where you scroll up and down. Scroll to 40.05 then click on the horizontal "diameter" box. You should see 40.05 x 1.90 appear. 
- Add to cart. If you want more than one hit the + at the quantity area before adding to cart. 
- You decide there to view cart, proceed to checkout or pay via imaginary money like paypal. 

You running it stock or adding output?


----------



## Greenbean

I have a couple TL-3 lamps coming so yeah it’ll get some more POWA! 

I added some Vibra-tite to the threads to help with how easily the head wants to unscrew. That really helped! 

I plan on hand drilling that reflector opening a bit also. 

I forgot I had C-Tenergy cells too, hahaha 

I have multiple 18650 cells around and need to grab a PVC tube section as a spacer in the coming week.


----------



## bykfixer

I use the tailcap on mine as an on/off switch. Nice touch on the thread hold. 

I found the bulb from a TL3 has less artifacts than Maglite bi-pins. If you opt for glass later down the road you can "frost" the bulb slightly with lip balm as a reversable option. It'll melt, sure but scuffing it may weaken the globe.


----------



## Greenbean

Cool, 

Yeah Gene Malkoff told me about the Vibra-tite stuff a couple years ago. I have a 4-C with his XML in it and it’s a great way to keep the head kind of “stuck” where the focus is best. 

I’ll be ordering a lens later today.


----------



## bykfixer

With fresh charged batteries the beam will rival the LED version. Kinda like the beam from a 6 cell incan Maglite.


----------



## Greenbean

bykfixer said:


> Once you figure out his site it isn't so bad. I too was daunted at first.
> 
> - Open the site
> - Look at top left and see 3 little horizontal bars. Click that for a drop down menu.
> - The drop down menu shows glass, plastic or size/chart. Go to size/chart if you don't know your lens size. See ML25 is 40.05mm.
> - if you know your lens size go back and click the 3 bars and choose "plastic"
> - Once in plastic at top right is Acrylite FF P-99 acrylic lens. Click that.
> - At that point you get that gray area where you scroll up and down. Scroll to 40.05 then click on the horizontal "diameter" box. You should see 40.05 x 1.90 appear.
> - Add to cart. If you want more than one hit the + at the quantity area before adding to cart.
> - You decide there to view cart, proceed to checkout or pay via imaginary money like paypal.
> 
> You running it stock or adding output?



Appreciate the nice easy instructions, 

got the same acrylic lens as you ordered... lets see how quick USPS/Covid takes to get it to me.


----------



## Greenbean

Wow! The lens came in lickety split fast!

Folks if any of you have this light do yourself a favor and get the Acrylite FF P-99 Acrylic Lens.

Makes even the base bulb SO much prettier!

I doubt my TL-3 bulbs are going to arrive before Christmas however I found my 26650 cells and they fit perfectly! 

I did remove my labels and just wrote the dates on with a Sharpie, and they will slowly drop in on their own with gravity!


----------



## bykfixer

That lens really does a good job of hiding filament shadow while hardly affecting throw at all. 
I put one on a newer 1/4 turn able LED Maglite that had some artifacts in the beam and it cleaned that up too. It had a small donut hole that the acrylite lens made disappear. 

Be sure and turn the coated side to the inside though as Chris (at flashlight lens) says the coating is not very scratch resistant. 

Look forward to your thoughts once the bulbs arrive.


----------



## Greenbean

Yeah the lens makes such a great improvement. 

I think I’m going to purchase some other sizes to go in some regular mags. 

I used a cheap H/F diversi-bit to hand bore the opening. Put the bit in my General Tools #93 adjustable pin vise. Worked slow and easy and came out perfect! 

Wow this is a great little lightweight incan gang! 

I’m running two 26650s I had laying around. I believe these came from Custom Lites, I also put a small magnet on the front cell and a slightly larger one between the cells. Barely stretched the tail spring and bingo!


----------



## 325addict

From my experience, a 5-cell bulb will get black within the hour. For two li-ion cells, only use 6-cell bulbs. 5-cell bulbs will be severely overdriven...


----------



## ma tumba

325addict said:


> From my experience, a 5-cell bulb will get black within the hour. For two li-ion cells, only use 6-cell bulbs. 5-cell bulbs will be severely overdriven...



Not my experience, but I used the 5-cell bulbs with a miser tail switch. They are very bright and white but never get black.


----------



## Greenbean

So in keeping with this mag light 3C incandescent topic, I have some extra McClicky switches, how hard would it really be for me to drill my tail cap out and tap it for the switch? 

I imagine it wouldn’t be that hard, but I’m missing something. This would be my first ever self-made McClicky install, hahaha


----------



## 325addict

I just ordered the 3-cell version. The option to use two 26650s is really, really interesting! I hope the reflector won't melt, Tad (from Tad customs) just warned me that even the original 6D cell Maglite bulb may melt it... let alone his high-power 7.2V / 1.2A bulbs that exactly fit this light...


----------



## xxo

325addict said:


> I just ordered the 3-cell version. The option to use two 26650s is really, really interesting! I hope the reflector won't melt, Tad (from Tad customs) just warned me that even the original 6D cell Maglite bulb may melt it... let alone his high-power 7.2V / 1.2A bulbs that exactly fit this light...




Most 26650's won't fit. Protected 21700's work great with a spacer and have about the same capacity as 26650's. I just got a standard xenon 3C Mag that I plan to use as a blood tracking/infra red light (using blue/IR filters) running a 6 cell Mag xenon bulb and a pair of protected keep power 21700's.

6 cell Mag bulbs will melt the ML25IT reflector unless you open up the hole as shown in Bykfixer's and Greenbean's posts.


----------



## Greenbean

I tried to slide one of my Keepower 26650 cells in and it's just a smidge to tight, (Same with an Xtar 26650) I am not sure if I should try and put a piece of sandpaper on a wooden dowel and run it up and down in the tube, then my button top 26650 cells would fit. 

Currently I have two tiny magnets to make contact with the front cell to switch and between the cells. 

Maybe I'll try sanding just a smidge this weekend!

However the orange 26650 cells from CL fit perfectly.


----------



## jabe1

Get a cylinder bone from your local auto parts store. It may take a little longer, but it is more precise.


----------



## bykfixer

Removing the internal coating may take away ability to use the tailcap as an on/off switch. It comes from the factory with coating on both the tailcap and body expect for a small area so if you want to keep the ability to use the tailcap as a switch perhaps a non conductive grease like di-electric grease can keep that feature remaining. 
Or maybe I'm completely off base and removing internal coating won't affect things.


----------



## Greenbean

I my have a small hone out in the shed, 
Yeah I’d rather keep the head as the switch, 

It’s like an XXL 2xAA [email protected] light, hahahaha


----------



## jross20

Ordered two from z battery (along with a gray 3D Incan) 
They'll be here tomorrow!!!
I ordered a 2C and a 3C for variety 

Got a TL3 bulb ordered and I'm looking at those lens mentioned above now. This will be fun.


----------



## 325addict

I can now officially say: the Tad Customs Mag bulb will melt the reflector WITHIN 45 SECONDS! I will use this light with just the standard bulb and three Ansmann NiMH C cells of 4500mAh.

Any metal reflector is not available??


----------



## Greenbean

325addict said:


> I can now officially say: the Tad Customs Mag bulb will melt the reflector WITHIN 45 SECONDS! I will use this light with just the standard bulb and three Ansmann NiMH C cells of 4500mAh.
> 
> Any metal reflector is not available??



Sorry about your reflector :-(


Tell you what, 

This is such a neat light to carry...

I LOVE it's size and it reminds me of an XL mini-ma$, lol... With just a dab or two of the Vibra-tite VC-3 on the threads it has a good amount of resistance on the threads and another option would be a fatter o-ring too. 

Maybe the next "CPF" mods will be this little guy and a metal reflector. 

I am loving the Streamlight TL-3 bulb with the hand opening of the reflector opening. Also the light turns on and is within spot focus quickly due to the filament height difference.


----------



## jross20

Greenbean said:


> Sorry about your reflector :-(
> 
> 
> Tell you what,
> 
> This is such a neat light to carry...
> 
> I LOVE it's size and it reminds me of an XL mini-ma$, lol... With just a dab or two of the Vibra-tite VC-3 on the threads it has a good amount of resistance on the threads and another option would be a fatter o-ring too.
> 
> Maybe the next "CPF" mods will be this little guy and a metal reflector.
> 
> I am loving the Streamlight TL-3 bulb with the hand opening of the reflector opening. Also the light turns on and is within spot focus quickly due to the filament height difference.



My ML25IT's are in... but my batteries are not here yet... Darn. Also have the TL-3 bulb and the lens coming in. How many volts are you running with your TL-3?


----------



## Greenbean

jross20 said:


> How many volts are you running with your TL-3?



The cells are at 8.27v when measured out of the light, 

I forgot the trusty way to somehow wire in your DMM with the tailcap removed to measure operating voltage. Sorry 

:fail:


----------



## jross20

Greenbean said:


> The cells are at 8.27v when measured out of the light,
> 
> I forgot the trusty way to somehow wire in your DMM with the tailcap removed to measure operating voltage. Sorry
> 
> :fail:



Really? Wow I didn't know the TL-3 could handle that kind of voltage. I could of sworn it said 3.5 volts or something. Do you know what it's safe maximum is?


----------



## Greenbean

I have no clue, 

I mean the TL-3 bulb is a 9V bulb in the original Streamlight.


----------



## bykfixer

TL3 was a 3x123 light. The Strion was the 3 volt light.


----------



## jross20

Greenbean said:


> I have no clue,
> 
> I mean the TL-3 bulb is a 9V bulb in the original Streamlight.



Oh sweet! Wow that's gonna be much easier to use than I thought. Haha


----------



## jross20

Okay so I did some careful experimentation with some 18650s and the TL-3 bulb. Basically just holding it just right to get it to have contract.

So I guess I must have missed this in the thread, but I really didn't expect the TL-3 to damage the stock reflector, especially not in like 5 seconds...haha.

For the brief time that I had it going though it definitely looked pretty good. Although even with the diffusion lens that was mentioned above it still not as good of a pattern as a sputtered reflector.

If I drill out the reflector as shown above, is that all it needs to prevent it from getting damaged? Seems like that wouldn't be enough but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Greenbean

I haven’t ruined mine yet, 

The longest I’ve had it on might be for one minute straight though. 

I really want to put that AR lens in my FM TL-3, but yeah I think a nice MOP metal reflector would be cherry!


----------



## jross20

Greenbean said:


> I haven’t ruined mine yet,
> 
> The longest I’ve had it on might be for one minute straight though.
> 
> I really want to put that AR lens in my FM TL-3, but yeah I think a nice MOP metal reflector would be cherry!



Shoot, what's the chance of ever getting a metal reflector? :mecry:


----------



## fivemega

Greenbean said:


> The cells are at 8.27v when measured out of the light,
> I mean the TL-3 bulb is a 9V bulb in the original Streamlight.


*TL-3 bulb is NOMINALLY 9 volt but designed to work well with 7.5 volts. If you connect this bulb to regulated 9 volt power bank will flash and burn out quickly and of course if you can measure your total batteries voltage while flashlight is on, you will never see 9 or even 8 volts. That's why pair of rechargeable 3.7 volt rechargeable cells (7.4 V) work perfectly with 3 cell TL-3 bulb.
Each brand new primary C123A may measure about 3.2 volt but under load of about 1.2 Amp will drop to about 2.5 volt or 5 volts for two cell system and 7.5 volts for 3 cell system.*



bykfixer said:


> The Strion was the 3 volt light.


*In fact 3.7 volt since each LiIon cell is NOMILALLY 3.7 volt and can hold pretty well under load.*


----------



## bykfixer

I was thinking 3.6 FM, but said "3 volt" to make a point that the 3-ish volt bulb mentioned recently is probably for the Strion. 
Thanks for cleaning that up.


----------



## jross20

Interesting

I always calculated my bulbs and such off of the maximum voltage of the batteries. So for example, 4.2 volts x 2 cells = 8.4 volts. So I try to ensure whatever I am running can handle up to 8.4 volts.
Is there a method to measure the voltage during use?

Back to the ML25IT

*HOLY CRAP THIS THING IS AWESOME!* The size, weight with batteries, it just feels good. But the output! Gosh! Even with nimh and the stock bulb (with that defuser lens mentioned in the thread) the spot and throw on this thing is incredible. This is probably the best thrower I have. The only downside is that when I turn to flood it out, I get this "target rings" effect. Like multiple donuts...haha. I am going to try to sputter the reflector and see if that helps. Though...I hate to do that when it seems like you cannot buy replacement reflectors.

I'll have to see it the TL-3 bulb has these "rings". But I am worried about ruining the reflector. (Again since I do not think we can get replacement ones)

I am also going to try to find an aspheric lens that is 40mm.


----------



## bykfixer

When you try to make it a flooder you will get rings. This thing was built to throw light. 
Look if you
A) Want throw? 
B) want perfect flood beam? 
Pick one 'cause you can't have both with the ML25IT


----------



## jross20

bykfixer said:


> When you try to make it a flooder you will get rings. This thing was built to throw light.
> Look if you
> A) Want throw?
> B) want perfect flood beam?
> Pick one 'cause you can't have both with the ML25IT



We shall see about that.... Haha, I mean hey I can try can't I?
Honestly the rings look like they are caused by the reflector having odd "bumps" in it. If you look into it straight on you will see these rings.


----------



## bykfixer

Best of luck with that.


----------



## greenpondmike

Most of the shiny reflector stuff is off of the reflector of my incan solitaire and it is mostly the blue plastic now. It seems just as bright with no rings and adjusts down to a very small hotspot. It seems to have real good throw and spill and would probably be artifact free except for spots on the lense and specks of chrome still on the reflector. No rings in the spill and hardly any donut in the hotspot when it is big. I know this isn't about the solitaire, but I'm just wondering.....you say you want good flood and throw, well maybe that is the route. When I get some messing around time I thought about doing that (dechroming) to an old 2d maglite reflector and post the results.


----------



## jross20

greenpondmike said:


> Most of the shiny reflector stuff is off of the reflector of my incan solitaire and it is mostly the blue plastic now. It seems just as bright with no rings and adjusts down to a very small hotspot. It seems to have real good throw and spill and would probably be artifact free except for spots on the lense and specks of chrome still on the reflector. No rings in the spill and hardly any donut in the hotspot when it is big. I know this isn't about the solitaire, but I'm just wondering.....you say you want good flood and throw, well maybe that is the route. When I get some messing around time I thought about doing that (dechroming) to an old 2d maglite reflector and post the results.



Really? I figured it wouldn't really work at all without the reflective coating.

That's interesting.

Ended up not having enough time this weekend to try the sputtering, so I'm going to try to do it during the week.


----------



## fivemega

jross20 said:


> Is there a method to measure the voltage during use?


*You need to run a pair of wires from inside to outside of flashlight. Red wire connected to positive terminal of first battery and black wire connected to negative terminal of last battery. Using volt meter measure total voltage of your cells while light is off or when it's on. This way easily find out voltage drop under load.
To get softer beam while throw far, possible to make center round matte window. Cut a round Scotch tape with diameter of 1" and apply to center of your lens. This will make softer beam while throw beam coming out of around tape.
You can try different size of Scotch tape until you find best combination. You can also use double tape or even combination of say 1" diameter tape with 0.5" diameter tape on top of first one.
When you find out best combination then apply Armour etch on your lens. If you are using plastic lens, you can use steel wool to make center of lens matte.

For incandescent bulbs can also etch around bulb leave higher part of bulb alne for similar result.*


----------



## jross20

fivemega said:


> *You need to run a pair of wires from inside to outside of flashlight. Red wire connected to positive terminal of first battery and black wire connected to negative terminal of last battery. Using volt meter measure total voltage of your cells while light is off or when it's on. This way easily find out voltage drop under load.
> To get softer beam while throw far, possible to make center round matte window. Cut a round Scotch tape with diameter of 1" and apply to center of your lens. This will make softer beam while throw beam coming out of around tape.
> You can try different size of Scotch tape until you find best combination. You can also use double tape or even combination of say 1" diameter tape with 0.5" diameter tape on top of first one.
> When you find out best combination then apply Armour etch on your lens. If you are using plastic lens, you can use steel wool to make center of lens matte.
> 
> For incandescent bulbs can also etch around bulb leave higher part of bulb alne for similar result.*



The man himself! Thanks for the reply!

Would this be any better or worse than using that acrylic diffusion lens from flashlightlens.com mentioned in this thread? I'll have to compare them and see, good thing I have two of these bad boys!


----------



## fivemega

jross20 said:


> Would this be any better or worse than using that acrylic diffusion lens from flashlightlens.com mentioned in this thread?


*I value any knowledge which is result of my own experience but of course buying readily available item is cheaper.*


----------



## greenpondmike

"Really? I figured it wouldn't really work at all without the reflective coating." 

It works on the solitaire with no noticeable loss in lumens. No disrespect Fivemega, just throwing in my $0.02


----------



## Yates

Which is the better option for removing the rings in flood, sputtering or an acrylic diffusion lens?


----------



## Greenbean

Get the lens! 
It’s awesome, you won’t be disappointed. 

Just remember one side has the coating on it and put that on the inside, as to not scratch it up. 

When I put it on mine I liked it so much I went back onto their webpage and bought three different sizes to go in some other lights, or at least to try, my only disappointment was I wanted to put one in a mini mag and the lens is a bit thicker than the original lens in the mini mag, I need to try to find a really thin reflector I guess. 

I added two of them to a couple Malkoff LED Ma$s I have. A 3-D with XP-G2 and a 4-C with XM-L2. Makes them just all the better!


----------



## Yates

Is it the *Acrylite FF P-99 Acrylic Lens*?

No light transmission numbers on the page, I wonder what the reduction is.


----------



## Greenbean

That’s the one yup.


----------



## bykfixer

The site used to say 94% light transmission. 
Whatever the number is it is at least as good as the stock Maglite lens. At 300 feet I did not see any reduction in output with my 3 cell ML25 using a TL3 bulb and acrylite lens versus using the stock lens.


----------



## jross20

bykfixer said:


> The site used to say 94% light transmission.
> Whatever the number is it is at least as good as the stock Maglite lens. At 300 feet I did not see any reduction in output with my 3 cell ML25 using a TL3 bulb and acrylite lens versus using the stock lens.



I can absolutely say that the Acrylite FF P-99 is great. So far in all of my testing it's done nothing but improve the look of the beams, just adds a nice "blur" to smooth things out.

Also, side note... the final coat of sputtering I put on the ML25IT's reflector is drying and I will hopefully be able to test it soon. I've got to say that the ML25IT has become my favorite maglite, other than the big-ol-D. (gosh that sounds wrong out of context)
The throw, and spot, are just incredible for an incan. To me at least. The runtime is more than enough with NIMH cells, the form factor, size, weight, it's all fantastic. I actually bought a 2nd 3 cell to add to my collection, a nice red one.

Last side note... how did you guys get the TL3 bulb to fit? The legs aren't that long and are pretty stiff, I'm worried I will shatter the bulb when I try to push it in.


----------



## bykfixer

8 month later answer:
If I recall correct I bent the pins on mine to take on a slight bow-legged appearance as an insurance against those short pins coming out.

Now on another note, if you are looking for a super-duper long running, fairly low output LED light one of those 5mm Yuji bi-pin units using 2 C cells will put out around 8 lumens for night after night after night. I haven't timed it with an ML25 but I ran a minimag for like 60 hours on old batteries before getting bored with it.


----------



## vicv

Instead of a tl3 bulb, I'd suggest the tad customs 7212 bulb. Around the same wattage and brightness, and cheaper. Gives a great beam and fits perfectly as it was specifically designed for maglites. Only issue is the base is a little shorter than the mag bulb so it sits in deeper. Doesn't focus so you need to pull it out a couple mm. I used a dab of hot glue to hold it in place after I got the focus right


----------



## bykfixer

I looked at mine this morning and the TL3 bulb was pushed in like a Maglite bulb would be. 

If one is concerned with it popping out when dropped you can bend the pins just a bit away from each other.


----------

